# Plannin a trip to ND looking for a little info.



## MSDeltaDuckHunter (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey yall I wanna see what north dakota duck hunting is all about and was thinking about hunting the last week of october. Don't know much about your area or what to expect as far as hunting conditions or terrain goes. 
We hunt it all here in Mississippi, but wanna start the season a few weeks early.  And any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you do a search, you can find any information you ever wanted...


----------



## MSDeltaDuckHunter (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea workin on that now first hand information is always good to have though


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you considered SoDak? Down there you'll be less likely to run into ice-out the last week in October. Less waterfowl hunters afield. Isn't that where Duck City is also? Just something to consider.

Good luck.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Late in October can be a crap shoot... get here and consider the first day or two mostly window time... seriously. If you spend the extra say or two at the beginning of your hunt finding the birds and then getting permission to hunt them then remainder of your days will be spent killing them.

NoDak is still a very open state to hunt in but there is a lot of competition for prime spots ... meaning you can get permission but you might not be the first one to ask so you will need to spend a lot of time spotting... put in the window time as the migration starts, moves, delays and then one day you find that one area that just makes your entire hunt.

NoDak weather in late October can be pretty unpredictable... especially in a year with as crazy of weather as we have seen this year. Be flexible and mobile.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> Late in October can be a crap shoot... get here and consider the first day or two mostly window time... seriously. If you spend the extra say or two at the beginning of your hunt finding the birds and then getting permission to hunt them then remainder of your days will be spent killing them.
> 
> NoDak is still a very open state to hunt in but there is a lot of competition for prime spots ... meaning you can get permission but you might not be the first one to ask so you will need to spend a lot of time spotting... put in the window time as the migration starts, moves, delays and then one day you find that one area that just makes your entire hunt.
> 
> NoDak weather in late October can be pretty unpredictable... especially in a year with as crazy of weather as we have seen this year. Be flexible and mobile.


this is exactly what every year entails for me. i have a couple lil potholes i'll hunt first mornings. then its windshield for day or 2 trying to find the mallards. once i find them i can get 4 days of birds usually if i'm in and out quick of each hunt.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

northdakotakid is 100% right. Late season hunting in ND is a gamble, but the reward can be awesome.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

One thing for sure is when all the R's and NR's are out that last week in Oct. there is crazy pressure on all aspects of hunting. Including the last week of good bow hunting before gun season starts.

I would say if you really want a good hunt wait until the last week in OCT. but hunt SD because that is where the birds are chased to within a few days of over 100,000 hunters blasting away at them. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> One thing for sure is when all the R's and NR's are out that last week in Oct. there is crazy pressure on all aspects of hunting. Including the last week of good bow hunting before gun season starts.
> 
> I would say if you really want a good hunt wait until the last week in OCT. but hunt SD because that is where the birds are chased to within a few days of over 100,000 hunters blasting away at them. :beer:


+1

It can be crazy with people this time of year.

Waterfowlers out in force.
Pheasant/upland hunters out in force.
Bowhunters out in force.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I really get the vibe that north dakota residents dont like non residents hunting in their state. Even though it generates a ton of revenue for alot of small local towns. Maybe im wrong but thats the vibe i get on this forum? Input people please?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

benelliguyusa85 said:


> I really get the vibe that north dakota residents dont like non residents hunting in their state. Even though it generates a ton of revenue for alot of small local towns. Maybe im wrong but thats the vibe i get on this forum? Input people please?


Really? You got that vibe? I got the vibe that there was some truth in the statements and they were trying to be helpful.

I don't know what part of the state you are planning on hunting, but the further South you are, the better the hunting will be. I would advise S of I-94.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

benelliguyusa85 said:


> I really get the vibe that north dakota residents dont like non residents hunting in their state. Even though it generates a ton of revenue for alot of small local towns. Maybe im wrong but thats the vibe i get on this forum? Input people please?


Some on here may have that tone in their posts, but sometimes hop the other side of the fence and look at it from a resident perspective sometimes. You have a great little spot and its you and the birds and no one for miles, then the Non resident season opens and there are hunters absolutely everywhere. Its more of a culture shock to alot of us ND hunters. We are used to having great hunting and mainly not even hearing another shot during a hunt, not this being elbow to elbow with other guys. I think the main arguement is when the water disappears there are less areas and the birds congregate to these areas and the pressure pushes them out of ND way faster than any weather system would. I can say that is the #1 factor is whether the hunting is really good or its gonna be tough by just watching how many hunters you see out and about. Whether they are NR hunters or ND residents, numbers are numbers. Anyways rant over, the last week of October is a gamble but if there isnt a freezeout by then you can be sitting really pretty right on the head of the migration. Things look good so far but I havent heard anything about Brood indexes yet, anyone got word on that???? :withstupid:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

The people that don't like NR in ND are the ones on this site. :eyeroll:

I guess they never learned about sharing when in kindergarten.

It seems that the attitude often, on this site, is that if you're a NR you are a roostbusting tresspasser. Of course, ND doesn't have any slob hunters. uke:

However, the landowners and locals seem to be real nice to me.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Late season can be magical if you get on birds. I dont worry about deer until after the first week of the season.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

MSDeltaDuckHunter said:


> Hey yall I wanna see what north dakota duck hunting is all about and was thinking about hunting the last week of october. Don't know much about your area or what to expect as far as hunting conditions or terrain goes.
> We hunt it all here in Mississippi, but wanna start the season a few weeks early.  And any help is greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if you have a place to stay arranged yet, but that would be my first priority...finding a home base within reasonable distance of hunting ground. Most of the state is small towns, with very few hotels/motels, and those that are get busy in hunting season. So if you do this ahead of time, it will save you time and gas money driving a long distance to where you intend to hunt. There also are very few campgrounds, just in case you had that in mind. So check for chambers of commerce or local town websites, then just start making calls. You'll find the small town residents very friendly to non-resident hunters.

Second, get yourself a "Plots" guide that shows all the public hunting ground. This will help you focus in on an area to hunt. Contrary to what some will tell you, there are plenty of birds to shoot on public water in ND, and not all that much competition.

Third, do what has already been suggested by planning on a couple solid days of drive time to locate some hunting spots. The hardest thing to get your mind around is it's okay to blow off a couple days scouting and never pull the trigger once. The first year we went, we couldn't help but stop to hunt every time we found a pothole with 100 birds on it. Drove us crazy to just keep driving, so we shot a few here and there, but never a real big find. So avoid doing that...spend a couple days driving and scouting. with any luck you'll locate some good spots, and have several good days of hunting.

lastly, don't expect anyone on this website to point you to any specific areas...rightly so. you'll have to put in the time like everyone does. But compared to some of the other states, Nodak is pretty wide open as far as hunting goes. They may talk about being "elbow to elbow", on this site, and that may be true on some areas (Devils Lake maybe?), but I've never seen it in over a decade coming out, and we typically hunt mostly public waters. It's certainly nothing like what I'm used to here in Michigan, where there are often guys in every point of cattails on Saginaw Bay or Lake St. Clair.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

benelliguyusa85 said:


> I really get the vibe that north dakota residents dont like non residents hunting in their state. Even though it generates a ton of revenue for alot of small local towns. Maybe im wrong but thats the vibe i get on this forum? Input people please?


I don't mind any hunter even if its just a skunk. The problem both teams have is they all want to play at the same time. The waterfowl playground gets a little congested and the playground bullies start getting vocal. If people are really interested in a quality hunt I think they would try to plan a hunt when the playground has less sportsmen competing with each other. We all have to wait in line every where we go why not use the same patience for hunting? :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Well put Buckseye. I agree with Just ducky too. I think its only tough to hunt "elbow to elbow" say the opening two weeks of the season in the northern part of the state say around DL. So many hunters and yeas there are alot of birds at the beginning, but after those two weeks we eat crow trying to find birds after that because the boogy down to say Oakes or across into Sand Lake in SD from the pressure. I hope everyone can have a chance to hunt in ND, it just seems as Buckseye put it, the playground does get a little too congested, even if there is 10 million ducks around. Thats all. :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

MSDD Here is a tip. When Planning your nest days hunt have Plan A,B, and C. If someone beats you to field A go to B or C. Do Not try to hunt the same field it will make for a bad experience.


----------



## MSDeltaDuckHunter (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help everybody late october sounds ify at best is there a more consistent time for hunting there.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

MSDeltaDuckHunter said:


> Thanks for the help everybody late october sounds ify at best is there a more consistent time for hunting there.


5 years straight of hunting the last week of october +/- a few days. i've never NOT had good hunting. that might change if weather trends keep changing back to colder starts/hard winters.

If your not a field hunter, go early. If your a solid field hunter, later the better IMO.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Not having a good hunt is relative. Perhaps seeing a group on every cattail point in Michigan is the equivilant of seeing an out of state tag parked on every county road that has a roost/field holding birds.

Point is, and fact is, that if you count em, you will see NR headlights/plates at a 5:1 ratio when travelling to your spot in the a.m..

Nope. The 5 am block party puts a damper on my hunting, whether I shoot birds or not.

That's all.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

MSDeltaDuckHunter said:


> Thanks for the help everybody late october sounds ify at best is there a more consistent time for hunting there.


What do you want to hunt?


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Prairie Dweller said:


> Not having a good hunt is relative. Perhaps seeing a group on every cattail point in Michigan is the equivilant of seeing an out of state tag parked on every county road that has a roost/field holding birds.
> 
> Point is, and fact is, that if you count em, you will see NR headlights/plates at a 5:1 ratio when travelling to your spot in the a.m..
> 
> ...


I trust what you're saying, but I've just never seen it where we hunt (south central ND). And I've been coming since the late 90's when the water was still way up, and our dates have ranged anywhere from the NR opening week, up until a couple of days before deer season opens. So I've been in the thick of the hunting quite a bit. It may have to do with the fact that we hunt lots of federal WPA's, and there are potholes everywhere, all with some birds, so that may spread out the hunters where we hunt. But honestly, we don't even see them on the roads. On a bad day, we'll pass three or four vehicles, and 90% of the time, they have bird dogs, are wearing orange and chasing pheasants. I can honestly count on one hand (really don't even need a hand) the number of times there's been a vehicle parked where we wanted to duck hunt. There is one spot where we've run into the same group two or three years if they beat us there, so when we do, we just go a mile down the road and hunt some different water. And we've shot birds...not a problem. The only competition we've had in the dry fields we've hunted is from our own party  Gotta be careful sometimes who you tell about what field


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I always get a kick out of NR's who hunt here from anywhere from 4-14 days a year tell us locals what its like in our state.

Where I hunt, for the last 5 years, the best duck hunting has been resident week, the week BEFORE the NRs show up. Its mostly downhill from there on out.

The NRs all think we're lieing to them.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I would go out early October, especially this year with the awesome hatch in ND. The only draw back is brown ducks and trying to shoot drakes only. Mallards can be hard to ID but it should not be a huge problem.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I always get a kick out of NR's who hunt here from anywhere from 4-14 days a year tell us locals what its like in our state.
> 
> Where I hunt, for the last 5 years, the best duck hunting has been resident week, the week BEFORE the NRs show up. Its mostly downhill from there on out.
> 
> The NRs all think we're lieing to them.


Whatever. I said I believed him. My point is, just like deer hunting here in Michigan, some areas get a lot more pressure than others. Normally we're there sometime in the first two weeks of the NR season. And if I go by what you're saying, then that should be some of the most congested hunting of the year, correct? I'm just saying it hasn't been my experience, that's all. I guess I'm fortunate that where we hunt, the hunters are spread out.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> I always get a kick out of NR's who hunt here from anywhere from 4-14 days a year tell us locals what its like in our state.
> 
> Where I hunt, for the last 5 years, the best duck hunting has been resident week, the week BEFORE the NRs show up. Its mostly downhill from there on out.
> 
> The NRs all think we're lieing to them.


Well, maybe you ought to try another part of the state then. You see, untill recently, I've lived there my whole life. Can't remember one time NR being a problem.

Now, when I go back, I have to say that I still don't feel any competition from other hunters.

Bareback, it is obvious you hate NRs. I have read many of your posts and if there is a theme you have going is your hatred towards NR.

I have no doubt if we hunted together, we'd end up killin' each other.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I always get a kick out of NR's who hunt here from anywhere from 4-14 days a year tell us locals what its like in our state.
> 
> Where I hunt, for the last 5 years, the best duck hunting has been resident week, the week BEFORE the NRs show up. Its mostly downhill from there on out.
> 
> The NRs all think we're lieing to them.


if your best hunting happens 1st week of season, then you suck as a resident hunter.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> ....the best duck hunting has been resident week, the week BEFORE the NRs show up. Its mostly downhill from there on out...


So are you saying you give up a couple weeks in? If that's the case, man I think you're missing out. The ND residents that I know tell me that once pheasant season kicks in, there aren't nearly the hunters chasing ducks. And that late season, when the cold and snow comes, and some flights come down, can be pretty awesome for ducks. That is if you're willing to get out and freeze your butt off.

So do you turn to pheasants then, or do you just hang up your gun?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

just ducky said:



> So are you saying you give up a couple weeks in? If that's the case, man I think you're missing out. The ND residents that I know tell me that once pheasant season kicks in, there aren't nearly the hunters chasing ducks. And that late season, when the cold and snow comes, and some flights come down, can be pretty awesome for ducks. That is if you're willing to get out and freeze your butt off.
> 
> So do you turn to pheasants then, or do you just hang up your gun?


Yup, I do give up the waterfowl about mid October. Its just not worth the headache anymore. My home area gets the crap kicked out of it. I go bowhunting instead. And their isnt much for ditch chickens in my area.

Granted, Ill give you when that first true nasty weather of the year hits, it can be awesome, early/mid November for a few days. But, the sad truth is, we used to have alot better hunting, for alot longer, than we've had in recent years.

Heck, even the NRs that hunt my area say this!

But hey, im just a ******* resident who hates allllll NRs. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

shiawassee_kid said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I always get a kick out of NR's who hunt here from anywhere from 4-14 days a year tell us locals what its like in our state.
> ...


Maybe.

But my dog can beat up your dog.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> ....But my dog can beat up your dog.


  Boy I dunno 'bout that. Shiawassee's dog "Otto" is one tough mutha... :lol: He does a heck of a job chewing up a trailer's tires...should post a video clip :roll:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I have you both beat. My wife has a 5# pomeranian that thinks she's a rottweiller. She fears no dog. Big dog in a little package.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow this post went from when the guy should come out to how the NR's ruin the Resdients waterfowl hunting. Seriously, answer the guys question it gets quite annoying. If you want to argue about NR vs R then meet up while you are hunting in ND at a bar and discuss it over a beer.

Now to help answer your question. I've been going out for the past 5 years. This will be my 6th. The first 4 years we went out the 3rd weekend of the season. We always shoot birds and a variety of birds, but last year I went out for opener. We went out early Friday and spent the day before scouting. We found where the birds were going to feed and had an incredible field shoot. Even in a dry year I saw more ducks than I've ever seen. Imagine what this year will be like with all the water. So if I were you I would maybe go during opener. There are more hunters but in my 5 years of goign up there. we run into the same group and we still have plenty of shooting. THeres a ton of water and potholes in ND and everyone is pretty easy to get permission from plus the WPA and PLOTs land to hunt on. Hope this helps and good luck this season.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

just ducky said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > ....But my dog can beat up your dog.
> ...


he got in a fight with the backhoe tire last week...damn backhoe tire still goes round and round, he can't figure out how to stop it.


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

MSDELTADUCKHUNTER,

Your best bet is decide on an area you want hunt, when you get there do a lot of scouting and meeting locals, and you should do fine. We met numerous people in restuarants and bars that have offered places to hunt. Just be sure to put in the miles scouting.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If it was up to me nonresidents would get one weekend a year we have the bakken now we dont have to worry bout there revenue


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

templey_41 said:


> Now to help answer your question. I've been going out for the past 5 years. This will be my 6th. The first 4 years we went out the 3rd weekend of the season. We always shoot birds and a variety of birds,* but last year I went out for opener*. We went out early Friday and spent the day before scouting. We found where the birds were going to feed and had an incredible field shoot. * Even in a dry year I saw more ducks than I've ever seen.*


Now, you know its coming.

I wonder why that is? More birds on NR opener than two weeks later? Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Colt said:


> I have you both beat. My wife has a 5# pomeranian that thinks she's a rottweiller. She fears no dog. Big dog in a little package.


Sounds like a good coyote dog. :lol: :lol:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Now, you know its coming.
> 
> I wonder why that is? More birds on NR opener than two weeks later? Hmmmmmmm.


HMMMMMM!? Let's see why are there more deer during the first week of gun season then there are say during the second week of gun season or late muzzleloader season in MN. Cuz people shoot em therefore there are fewer. Look, I do my part and field hunt and don't roost bust. I buy my waterfowl stamp and pay my $100 NR fee to hunt in your great duck hunting state. Like i said in my last post keep to the subject. he wants to know when to come out. I gave my two cents respect it and keep your opinions to the topic. If you want to meet up when i am out there over a beer and discuss the NR vs R thing by all means lets do it. We are both, well I am a civil human being, and able to carry on a decent arguement.


----------



## Traveler (Oct 24, 2006)

Delta,
I have been visiting ND to hunt waterfowl for 11 straight seasons, and I have only had one season where I was frustrated by pressure and a somewhat disagreeable attitude from residents. That season was three years ago when things were very dry and ducks were tough to locate and everyone was scrambling for the same water and birds. That said, my experience has been that the folks there are accepting-even welcoming!-of NR hunters as long as we all use our manners. Ask for permission on ALL private land even if it isn't "posted", don't shoot big water roosts, don't set up close to other hunters, etc. I call it "close" if I can hear them shoot! Being from Ohio, that was new to me--we often have 3-4 groups of hunters within SIGHT of each other here. I have established friendly relationships with many of the residents and merchants, and I look forward to seeing them every season.

If this is your first trip to Nodak, take everyone's advice here and plan well. Expect to drive 4-5 hours for every hour you hunt. It is worth the windshield time to find those special spots and special hunts. My goal is always to have a great morning hunt, and then spend the day scouting and talking with the residents. If you come during pheasant season, you can add an afternoon pheasant hunt, too. Next to your gun and your dog, a good set of binoculars will be your constant companion. Get a landowner plat book, a PLOTS book, and a GPS.

I have been in late October and experienced dream hunts. I have also been frozen out and ended up laying in fields hoping to get a few birds as they headed out. Be prepared for temps ranging from 20-70 degrees. The further south you stay, the safer you will be to not get frozen out. It will take you a few days to get used to the land and the birds.

One more comment on the R/NR controversy: I apply the 10% rule. That is, about 10% of the people we encounter in life will be grumpy and hard to get along with. The other 90% will fall somewhere between "tolerant" and "generous". That perspective allows me not to take grumpy people too seriously. I have travelled all over this great nation for work and pleasure, and the 10% rule applies everywhere.


----------

